# Why do a lot of people hate Appaloosas? Curious...



## BluMagic

I don't understand why these terms are so commonly used when talking about Appys:

"small or pink eyes"

"weird patterns"

"plain ugly"

I take a lot of interest in Appaloosas. Almost EVERY horse I have the oppurtunity to have was an Appy. I see nothing ugly about them. Like Blu for example, people say he looks like an alien. 

I see nothing wrong with horses with patterns. Also, Appys do not have small eyes. They just show the whites like humans do. 

Sure people say paints and pintos are beautiful but some have pink eyes too....


----------



## Cheval

I've also heard that a lot, too.
Also, Crappaloosas is another word.
I don't know why..I like most of them.


----------



## Abby

With any horse, Appaloosas can have strange patterns, but so can paints and just about any other colored breed. 

I think the Appaloosa is a beautiful breed as well as very versatile in just about any discipline. They are also quite relaxed as a breed and tend to be on cooler side of the temperament scale. 

As with every breed there are Ugly horses or undesirable patterns and colors. People who bash a breed because they saw one bad horse is ignorant.


----------



## BluMagic

I really appreciate your replies. I agree with most that was said. lol. *frustrated*


----------



## LadyDreamer

I've heard they are "Bull headed" "stupid" "hard to get along with" "Scrub tails" "argumentative" blah blah blah, that kind of crap. 

To me, there is nothing prettier than a blanket app. I would try one. I've never had one, but I'd try one.


----------



## Grendel

I think you guys covered alot of it.

but you also have to think, different people dislike different breeds. Someone could dislike andalusians, and then like donkey or mules. Or someone could dislike... Arabs. Or Quarter Horses. Or any breed without having a particular reason.

I've never met anyone that dislikes appys though. I think they're wonderful.


----------



## jazzyrider

i like appys but i find them less attractive than other horses but only in the head. i dont care about the eyes but they do have large heads and sticky up manes and stuff  however, i see the beauty in all horses and even though i find some things unattractive about them, i think they are beautiful as well


----------



## EquiSoup

Many people are stuck on the old fashioned Appy. Those are ugly for the most part, conformationally. Fortunately nowadays there are other breeds being bred into the appaloosa which is refining the look (or am I wrong?). That's just from what I've read. I've ridden plenty of Appys and loved them, but know little about the breeding side. 
When I shop for a horse for my fiancee I would definitely look at a Paint, QH, or Appy for their level-headed-ness-ish-y.


----------



## jazzyrider

EquiSoup said:


> Many people are stuck on the old fashioned Appy. Those are ugly for the most part, conformationally. Fortunately nowadays there are other breeds being bred into the appaloosa which is refining the look (or am I wrong?). That's just from what I've read. I've ridden plenty of Appys and loved them, but know little about the breeding side.
> When I shop for a horse for my fiancee I would definitely look at a Paint, qh, or Appy for their *level-headed-ness-ish-y*.


hehehe a new word for the day


----------



## LadyDreamer

Appys are distinct. If you took away all the coloration, you'd still have that "blunt" look. It is like they are qhs with "attitude". A lot of the Appys for sale ads I've seen, the horses all seem to have this....sneer look on thier face. "Yep. This is me." Hah, those punks. I could so see them with a multicolored mohawks, and a leather jacket. I like them. I don't like Leopard apps though. Too busy....


----------



## upnover

Have you ever heard the 'joke'..

Why do indians ride appys on the war path?

So they'll be good and mad when they get there!

I've heard from several people that apps are unusually stubborn and often not as smart, but, the ones that are great are absolutely worth their weight in gold. Someone else told me that apps originated from the horses so slow/unintelligant that the indians were able to catch them. And I think a lot of people aren't used to their unusual markings. I have to admit, I've seen some not so pretty apps out there. but i haven't had enough experience with them to really form an opinion overall.


----------



## appylover31803

i have to be honest, i wasn't in love with apps when i went horse shopping. I wanted a quarter horse or a TB, but then i met Vega. She's defintely not the typical app. She's not really level headed, her tail's a little longer, but her mane was a mo hawk, but its not laying down, sorta. She also doesn't have a blanket.. its more of little spots all over the place. 

here are some pics of her http://horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4094&highlight=

My boyfriend's app is a leopard, but he doesn't have a busy pattern. He's mostly white with a few spots here and there. I'll get a photo of him soon so everyone can see.


And as you can tell from my username, i'm in love with apps!


----------



## Sara

As long as its got good conformation, I don't care. That being said, I tend to prefer knabstruppers or appaloosas with a good dose of tb blood because I think they are better built for the sports I enjoy. I'd be more than happy to put this horse in my barn!











I'm really not sure where the temperment stereotypes about apps come from...all the one's I've met were pretty level-headed horses.


----------



## appylover31803

thats a lovely horse there!

I remember there being photos on here about knabstruppers, are they like a different line of appaloosas, or are they pretty much the same?


----------



## Ride4Life

I love appaloosas! I think they are beautiful & they are good jumpers. I thinks its really dumb how some ppl say this breed is stubbern or this breed has to much of an attitude. I dont think its the breed cuz there are great appys out there and then some that hav a crappy attitude. Its the horses personality not the breed just like people. its just like saying that all blacks are criminals and terrible ppl. we should no that not all blacks are criminals, I know a lot of blacks & one of my closest friends is black.


----------



## Sara

appylover31803 said:


> thats a lovely horse there!
> 
> I remember there being photos on here about knabstruppers, are they like a different line of appaloosas, or are they pretty much the same?


I can't remember where exactly the spotted coloring originated (I'm sure if you do a web search, you can find out...I know there are images of apps in ancient Chinese paintings), but it is very old. You can basically think of the knabstrupper as the European version of our American Appaloosas; at some point in history, they had common ancestors


----------



## appylover31803

That's exactly what i did. I googled them and found a site. Its very interesting and all the horses are just gorgeous!

http://www.knabstruppers.com/

I want one now lol


----------



## Got2Gallop

I've known two appy's that had the ugliest jug heads and really nasty temperments............maybe human induced I don't know ........But I would never assume that ALL appy's are like that based on two individuals, I think each horse should be judged on their own merits, I wouldn't say no to an appy just because he/she was one and I've seen pic's of some gorgeous appy's out there!


----------



## ahearn

This was our Appy we just sold. His blanket was BEAUTIFUL!! Iw ish I had a pic without the saddle so you could see him better!

He was the most bull headed horse ever but would run through fire for me if he had to. Had to sell him so my daughter could have a calmer horse.


----------



## mudypony

I love appaloosas! My dream horse is a loud leapard Appaloosa Sporthorse. I just love em'!


----------



## horse_luver4e

I know! I have heard alot of people calling appaloosas crappaloosas. I like them. I don't understand what can be so bad about an appy. My horse shows the whites of her eyes on one eye. It looks a little weird but it's not ugly like some people say. They also say that appy's have pig eyes. No they don't. I see more quarter horses with pig eyes than appy's. But as for me, I think appy's are beautiful! :wink:


----------



## BluMagic

It might be the fact that I have pretty much grown up with Appaloosas, why I stick up for them. lol. I honestly like them very much. Confo and all usually. I'm a sucker for the stocky. lol. That was Buddy. The stockiest Appy I've ever seen. Standing at 15.2hh he was I believe 1450lbs. BIG BOY! lol.  I like everyone's replies. Good and bad. :-D


----------



## sparky

I find appies to be very unique in themselves. They are just so curious and so inquisitive, they are always into anything and everything.


----------



## Feathers

I learned to ride on two different appys. The first was a chestnut leopard, the second was a blue roan of some sort. 

The blue roan appy, Snoopy was his name, was such a sweetheart. I miss that horse!! He died last year at a ripe old age  

I personally like the breed. I don't think there is an ugly one...they are one of my favorite breeds  

However, I do have to admit, I know that it does take a different 'eye' to think that some appys are pretty... :?


----------



## .Delete.

Personally i think Appys are ugly ugly ugly. Sorry but that my opinion, they are too busy with their coloring. Their heads are ugly and i don't like their tails. I find that they have no show appeal at all. But thats just me.


----------



## Vidaloco

I have seen some beautiful Appys. I think the coloring gives them character. The only thing I have against them is they seem to have trouble growing a tail.


----------



## Mandy

I love them and think they are beautiful. One of my favorite horses to ride was an app.


----------



## appylover31803

after numerous attempts, i finally got pictures off my ipod onto my computer YAY  

Here's a picture of my boyfriend's app. He has a wonderful temperment, his coat isn't crazy (for being a leopard app), he has a long tail and mane!!!











im so glad i was finally able to get it to work! Go me!


----------



## Ride4Life

aww what a cutie! ya a horse at my old barn was a huge appy or he looked big 2 me whne i was i was that young. he had 2 of been maybe 16h or 15.3 idk .but he was a great horse, loved ppl & jumped around 4ft


----------



## appylover31803

my boyfriend's horse is around 15.3-16h he's such a sweetie


----------



## TheEquitator

Apps are probably my favorite breed. Ive grown up around them and have been extremly successful. Not only at the App shows with my appaloosas but also in the A rated hunter/jumper arena and in Barrels. I'd have to say one of the greatest joys in my life are taking my Apps to Hunter shows and watching the owners of the warmbloods and etc sneer at the apps and look down at them, and in the end my horses out jumping and out moving their horses. Now even though I am a major appy fan, I can see why people tend to not like them. Crapaloosas, Appaloosers...lol ive heard it all and i think that when people refer to hating appaloosas they tend to be talking about these solid built foundation horses, who have been bred strictly to other foundation horses. These are your horses with thin manes and tails, scalara, and stocky conformation [not saying these arent really good Apps to all you foundation lovers]. I really hate when people make generalizations about Apps this way... cuz not all the Apps out there are like that. A lot of todays Apps [that have been bred well] can out move a lot of other breeds, not only have gorgeous conformation but AMAZING personalities. These horses are so versitile. I have had A rated Trainers say thatd theyd kill for my Apps. These same Apps can win at the world show, hunter/jumper ring, be a western pleasure cadilliac, can jump any obstacle on any trail, and quiet enough for a 2 year old to ride. When it comes down to the end, All i can say is that i love this breed.


----------



## mlkarel2010

I only think some appys are ugly, but that's just me. I love Blanketed appys with a passion though. I do, however, dislike leopards. I also don't like the stubby tails..... I'm not a fan of blue eyes either, but that applies to more than appys.

Here's a pic of an appy I didn't like. He was just overall sad looking, but his coat isn't attractive either. You can't really tell by this pic though. His butt is the prettiest part of him besides his not really existint tail. His face was really ugly and I wish I had a picture.


----------



## MoonlightEm

I actually did my Master's Thesis in History on the appaloosa horse and the Nez Perce Indians (native americans. This is one remarkable breed of horse. If people were more educated and understood their history they would only have admiration for this magnificant animal. Please inform yourselves! I hate to think that our cavalry slaughtered so many of them to get the natives onto reservations. I only have the utmost respect for this horse and so should you! Em


----------



## kim_angel

Honestly, I dont know how any horse lover could hate a breed. I love all horses. I think each horse has its own special quality.


----------



## tim

Yea, I guess they just became the third wheel of stock-type horses. Paints and quarter horses occupy that spotlight, and appys get less attention. 

Still good horses.


----------



## Vidaloco

Never met a horse I didn't like. Met a few who didnt like me to well but.... thats another story :lol:


----------



## .A.j.

My first pony was an appy (in my display picture) Loved that pony to death, he was the sweetest thing, very affectionate and respectful. He had a beautiful big tail!! He was a speedy little man and could he ever jump. Probably the best horse I've ever ridden. Lovely breed, but I can understand why some people dislike their patterns, I love the blankets but am not a huge fan of the leopards. Regardless of colouring, I adore their stocky conformation.
But again it's a personal preference, I'm not too fond of some breeds but a horse is horse, they're all gorgeous!


----------



## BarrelGurl405

my dad calls them Appalosers. but he says it out of endearment as a joke and all. he actually dosen't mind apps. we had a great one we gave away, his name was BJ but he went blind in one eye and we couldn't use him in the show ring anymore cuz he got spooky, so we gave him to our friends and they use him as a ride around horse, he still dose fine on the trail. heres some pics:


----------



## my2geldings

I'm not much for different coloring and they have terrible tails which is something I adore in my horses.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

u can always fix those tails with mtg every once in a while


----------



## CuteLilKatieKat

Whats mtg? :?


----------



## appylover31803

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=1&pf_id=12006

They explain it better than i could


----------



## shawty11166

i dnt see why people talk bad about appys...i have 2 of them and they are some of the smoothest horses i've ever riden...i love their mainy varity of colors to...i dnt see anything wrond with them... i guess people are just thinking they are ugly cuz of as mainy colors they can have at once or something...idk


----------



## my2geldings

appylover31803 said:


> http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=1&pf_id=12006
> 
> They explain it better than i could


I have recently seen photos of a horse that was treated with regular main & tail conditioner instead of MTG. It looked to me like it actually worked better.

Just food for thought.


----------



## appylover31803

Gem has a long and semi thick tail, and a long mane.

Vega's tail is long and not all that thick, but it's a long tail.. her mane and forelock are a different story


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Personally i'm sorry but i dont like Appys the loud coloring kind of bothers me but i also dont really like most qh's or Arabs. 

the only reason i say that is bc i've only met very few Arabs i've liked and only one qh i've liked and every Appy i've tried to ride or my trainers or friends have all rode said they were all mean and crazy and stubborn, but that's just my opinion. For all you guys that like them that's awesome, i'm just more of a warmblood and TB person but that's bc i'm a jumper/eventer. 

i'm not saying if i didnt meet a sweet Appy i wouldnt like it, just the ones i've met i dont like and i'm not one much for spots except for Dapples. 

but everybody has their own opinions so i hope no one jumps down my throat.


----------



## firemom1

Appy's are very versitile and can do anythign you put your mind too. They have allot of heart and are very smart. They need to be told why and are very courious about things. It is different in there personallities and for some people they can clash. If you take the time to answer all there why's you will have a wonderful horse and companion for life. My appy has a very full mane and tail. The sparce tail and mane was an undesirable trait that got bred in by some bad stock. Seems to be going away though.


----------



## BabyD

I had an appy mare who gave people good reason to hate her. She was rude, at times nasty and had one of the ugliest heads I've ever seen on a horse I adored her though. When she liked you she'd give you her all. If she didn't well... you'd be lucky if you could get within 20 feet of her.


----------



## Jamie Anne

I love color and I like appys! I like leopard apps too. Every breed has their own stereotypes.


----------



## Kentucky

I don't hate Apps, I just don't like what they have became another Quarter Horse with a fancy paint job. *Just like Paints* Their is only about 800 fountion Apps left and should be protected


----------



## Kentucky

The cavalry killing those horses, should be viewed as a testment to their toughness and adilty to be used as cavalry mounts. It was common pactice for the tribes' ponies to be taken into army control.. This hurt their pribe and removed their strongest advanage the trides had over the army. The thought of a herd of Appas getting into the hands of Sioux warriors, was enough to make any trooper or field serving officer very nervous. It could be compare to a M1A2 Abrams into the hands of Sadam's Army in 2001. I am miltary history and cavalry bluff.

. *I am not saying it was the right choice, but I thought why it was made might help. *


----------



## geewillikers

MoonlightEm said:


> I actually did my Master's Thesis in History on the appaloosa horse and the Nez Perce Indians (native americans. This is one remarkable breed of horse. If people were more educated and understood their history they would only have admiration for this magnificant animal. Please inform yourselves! I hate to think that our cavalry slaughtered so many of them to get the natives onto reservations. I only have the utmost respect for this horse and so should you! Em


Right on  Thank you for your post.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

For me, lots of pink skin is unappealing, in any breed of horse. That being said, I really adore a black blanket Appaloosa. xD

Lack of knowledge is what makes me not like Appaloosas. I've only known one and it was a bad experiance for me. Firstly, he was very skittish/spooky and many people fell off of him. I remeber once he gave his owner a really bad rope burn because he freaked out at the wind. The first and last time I rode him he ran away with me and I fell off and hit my back against a pole. He was a character though, even if he was somewhat not right in the head. We once saw him eat a whole mouse. o_0 So yeah, if I knew more Appaloosas and had good experiances with them, then I might have a change of mind.  We don't have too many of them here.


----------



## Snapple122

My sister had a very bad experience with an appy.. the horse was absolutly psycho, we couldn't do anything with it, but thankfully we were able to sell her to a lady that wanted to put a lot of time in with the horse and try and train her. I think she still owns Misty. 
But I wouldn't stereotype all appaloosa's like that.. I know other people who have them, and they are wonderful, loving horses.
And I don't think they're ugly.. I think most appys are very pretty actually.
hawaiigirl- I completely agree with you about the pink skin thing


----------



## dame_wolf

When I went looking for my first horse the last thing I thought I'd get is an Appy. Nothing against them they just weren't my ideal. I had planned to go to an auction when a friend of mine told me she was going to sell Koda and thought we would be a good match. I thought, why not? He defenatly was not what I had in mind but coming from a friend whos horse knowledge and judgement I trusted ment more. He is a foundation Appaloosa and from what I've been told and read he is the image of Appys bred by the Native Americans. I love his spikey mane and while I wish he had a tail after brushing the tail on my friends Arab, I am so glad for his short tail!

Our personalities clash sometimes and he can be incredibly stubborn and independent but after spending time with him and a lot of ground work we are a great team and I wouldn't trade him for anything! I have yet to have anyone tell me he's ugly and infact I had to start telling people that I'd put them on the list if I ever sold him (not that I ever would).


----------



## minihorse927

I had a Appaloosa X QH cross. She turned out to be a palomino when she lost her baby hair (we thought she was white when born). She was very bullheaded and stubborn and had to be trained very much like my mustang mare has had to be trained. They do things in their own time not on my time. When they are good and ready to do something, they will more than happily do it, until then, you can forget it. If you can understand this trait does come along with the app breed sometimes, you will get along great with apps. As far as colors go, I think they are all neat, but love leopord apps. My mom owns a miniature blanket app gelding, he is awesome! Bullheaded, but awesome! These pics are of my appxqh sadly she no longer belongs to me, I had to sell her due to not enough time. She was gorgeous, or at least I thought she was.
I got her as a 2 year old that had never even had a halter on or been touched by a human. This is her as a 4 year old being started under saddle. 

















that is not me above, it is my fiance!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

what?! appys are adorable!! i love tracing "my" appy's spots with my finger  

look at Snickers and tell me she isn't pretty!










ok, ok..she isn't mine. but i wish she was! i love her to death!


----------



## farmpony84

I think Appy's are so super cute... I remember about 15 years ago they had crossed the TB's into the appy line trying to get a taller horse and ended up with a lot of hot heads so people were screaming that all appy's were CRAZY! I rode an Appy/Arab cross for a long time, his name was Mr. Chips, he looked like your everyday quarter horse bodied appy with the mane and tail of an arab He was a strange color, kind of grayish brown w/ cream colored blaze and socks and his blanket on his butt was a cream color instead of white. Man I loved that horse, I begged and begged my parents to buy him... but they said no... sniff... I like Appys.....


----------



## ponyboy

All I know is that all the apps I've met have had bad attitudes. Not really mean or anything, they just seem to resent people. I find you have to fight for everything you get out of them. People complain about ponies but once you pass the test with a pony they will go to hell and back for you - Appaloosas on the other hand never stop being recalcitrant no matter what. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

I love APPALOOSA!! I have a friend who have a gelding name peanut and he an amazing horse to ride!!! I just love him!!!


----------



## kickshaw

for horses of color i've always gone by the saying "god offered 'em spots or brains..."

I'm sure there are plenty of appys out there that are just awesome horses. I think that they are a bit harder to "get their number" than some of the other breeds, and that's why people find some to be so difficult. 

Personally? I don't like the excess pink skin found on many appys, nor the tendency for many to have small/pig eyes (i also go by the saying for all horses that only the crazy or dumb ones have small eyes; the bigger the eye, the bigger the brain!) I'm not a huge fan of loud coloring, either, so if i were in the market for another horse, I probably would not look at an appy. I do love their little broomstick tails and scraggly manes though - - that i think looks cute


----------



## walkinthewalk

I am just coming in on this thread and have not read every post, so if I am repeating someone, I apologize.

First let me say I slobber over the Leopard Apps. Also, if it hasn't been said, Apps were a gaited breed way back in days of old.

There are still gaited Apps that descend from a stallion of the Nez Pierce Indian tribe. It is referred to as the Indian Shuffle.

On to my dislike for Apps (which is a long way from hate).

It is not really the App that I dislike. It's the morons that started breeding them in the 60's to produce flash and color.

As can happen in any breed, these people were so focused on color, that they forgot about the brains.

All the Apps I was ever acquainted with in the 60's & 70's were about 1/3 flake short of a full bale of hay.

They had quirky, more unpredictable than usual dispositions, and many times were just down right mean.

From my generation standpoint THAT is what gave Apps a bad name.

I do not keep up with Appaloosa, QH, or APHA breeding programs, but I have been told that the indiscriminate breeding simply to get a "lit up' horse has been or is being turned around.

Would I ever own an App? No because my heart is with the Arab/crosses and I now ride Tennessee Walkers (also in my heart) in order to keep riding


----------



## Malorey

Those people are stinkies. -.-

Jk, I love Appys to death!


----------



## geewillikers

I rode an appy as a child. His name was Darby. He was my most favorite awesome horse at my schooling barn.

He was cranky, and stubborn, but fabulous.


----------



## geewillikers

> for horses of color i've always gone by the saying "god offered 'em spots or brains..."


Aren't all horses "of color"? What standpoint are you coming from? White horses? :lol:


----------



## dame_wolf

geewillikers said:


> for horses of color i've always gone by the saying "god offered 'em spots or brains..."
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't all horses "of color"? What standpoint are you coming from? White horses? :lol:
Click to expand...

hahaha! Nice gee, very nice!

Any horse that is independent and will think on their own has brains.


----------



## paintedcity

Having owned, Arabs, QHs, Paints, TB x, Draft x, and Appys. I really dont see a diff, but then again, Ill have a mare and a gelding and dont see the diff. Its all in the eye, feel of the horse, of the owner.
Some people dont understand them, or Arabs, or TBs, and that makes those horses different to them. When you are open to all breeds, then it dont matter, and the horse reacts to that.
IMHO anyway.

I mean, give me a full out draft and Im intimidated by their size. 
I would not make a good match for them, so I just drool over them, and let it be.
So glad Myst is only 1/2 draft and shorter...lol

example. my horses know I like spunk, so I let them have it, but controlled. City is my spunk butt. Myst knows I need her calm, like when I bought her, she gets out of line, I put her back in place, yet let her show her stuff on lead or lunge with me, she understands what I need from her. 

Love a good App. Full blood or cross. Love the pics you all put up!! Beautiful.


----------



## WSArabians

I admit I am one of those people that Appy's just don't do anything for.

I know perhaps I'm a bit shallow... if I don't like looking at something, I just don't have any desire to want to do anything with it. In a really messed up sense I think that makes sense...lol

I don't like their eyes, I don't like their colours. 
There has been a few Appy's I've seen where I'm like "Well, you're not too bad for an Appy" but I'd never purchase one.

In that same breath, I'm the exact same way with Paints and Pintos. 
They just don't do a thing for me. 

Which is fine. They do a lot for other people. Just like my Arabians.
I've seen some AMAZING working Appy's at the Canadian Supreme when it comes to Reining and Working Cow.
They aren't useless - I just don't like the looks of them.


----------



## Mira

There's just something about them that I don't like. Once in awhile I'll be at a show and see that rare Appy and go 'oh wow that horse is really pretty'. What bothers me (and with Paints too) is when they have the pink skin around their eyes or nose. I just.. don't like it lol


----------



## kickshaw

dame_wolf said:


> geewillikers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for horses of color i've always gone by the saying "god offered 'em spots or brains..."
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't all horses "of color"? What standpoint are you coming from? White horses? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha! Nice gee, very nice!
> 
> Any horse that is independent and will think on their own has brains.
Click to expand...

perhaps i should have said "horses of more than one color" ie- it has spots....


----------



## Sky_Gypsy

I love drawing and taking pictures of appys. From an artists stand point (or this artists standpoint, anyway) appys, paints, and pintos are some of the most beautiful horses in the world. I have yet to see an appy with the exact same marking as another. I love the unique bold colors. They remind me of paint splatters.

My first lesson pony was also an appy named Spumoni. He loved to jump and so did I and that's all that mattered there


----------



## carriedenaee

Walkinthewalk, i have a gaited App, and i have tried to explain the gait he has to people to explain it is really a smooth gait, but they always say he is pacing and that means he is misbehaving...in reality...it is the same gait as the single-foot which is a vey nice gait!

I love Taz soo much...he isnt stubborna nd follows me like a pup around the oasture when im working finces or sorayin for weeds.

My only issue with them is they ahve a higher risk for Uveitis..and Taz is going blind in his left eye from it
i cant sell him becuase people so far have thought he was useless :roll: 

If they could only feel the way he gaits...so smooth

i have some pics..you can see his left eye doesnt reflect light like his right...i know they are dark but i was tryin to take it at a time i knew the flesh would reflect


----------



## walkinthewalk

carriedenaee said:


> Walkinthewalk, i have a gaited App, and i have tried to explain the gait he has to people to explain it is really a smooth gait, but they always say he is pacing and that means he is misbehaving...in reality...it is the same gait as the single-foot which is a vey nice gait!
> 
> I love Taz soo much...he isnt stubborna nd follows me like a pup around the oasture when im working finces or sorayin for weeds.
> 
> My only issue with them is they ahve a higher risk for Uveitis..and Taz is going blind in his left eye from it
> i cant sell him becuase people so far have thought he was useless :roll:
> 
> If they could only feel the way he gaits...so smooth
> 
> i have some pics..you can see his left eye doesnt reflect light like his right...i know they are dark but i was tryin to take it at a time i knew the flesh would reflect


I can see what you mean about Taz's left eye. He is a beautiful horse. I hope you can keep him until it's his time to meet his ancestors  

Even though no mention is made of Chief Joseph's stallion being gaited, here is a link that you and other Appaloosa owners might enjoy. The Nez Perce were the finest horsemen & breeders to grace this continent.

http://appaloosa-crossing.com/history.htm

I stumbled across while looking for the account of Chief Joseph's stallion that says the stallion was gaited. I can't find it and that has become a matter of principle - lol lol I have DSL at work, which is way faster than broadband at home, so I will continue my hunt when I go to work Tuesday.

It is great reading. To those who have no use for the Appaloosa's, please cursor down to the very last paragraph where it supports my earlier comment that it was "--the buyers of these horses that were the downfall of its breed----"

They deserve a lot better commentary than what they get these days.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I've never heard of such thing! I love appys, I haven't met anyone who hasn't. I thought everyone loved 'em? :shock: :?  

I think they are one of the best breeds and their coat colours are to die for. More people on this forum have user names like appy lover then any other breed....odd.


----------



## aappyfan1

Ok for those that love/like Appaloosas what can I say.......To those that dislike Appaloosas, I would say you have never gotten to know one personally. Also I traced my Stallions Pedigree back into the 1800's in his pedigree you will also find some Great Quarter horses , well known TB's and When you go back far enough you will find some Arabian breeding that originated in Arabia. So Those that dislike Appaloosas you are putting down some pretty famous horses. Some of you stated that the Appaloosa has Ugly heads well perhaps some do but that isn't a Appaloosa trait. As for having small eyes... Which Appaloosas were you looking at?? None of my horses have small eyes. My Stallion "Light Charge" and my mare "My Ole Mistress" pedigrees can be found on All Breed Pedigree http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/light+charge2 
and http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/my+ole+mistress Just in case you interested!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Of course you'll find Arabian breeding... they're in all breeds. 


I agree with you in saying that you can't base ALL Appy's because of small eyes, stubbern temperment, etc. 
Like I said, I've seen some AMAZING Appy's working at the Supreme that whipped Quarter Horse but during Reining and Working Cow.
Like ALL breeds, you get good, level headed pretty horses, as well as your bad, conformation sucks, stubborn jackasses.

My Arabians are all dead quiet, and some can be harder than heck to spook! But I've seen some Arabians so out of it I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole. LOL

I actually do happen to like the head on your Appy stallion.
The only thing I'm not fond of in Appy's in the excess amount of pink skin, and the colouring (and, like I said, I also do not like the colouring on Paints). Any sort of spots on a horse I just can't get a liking for. 

I don't have anything against the breed, per say, just some of their traits (such as above) that I find undesirable. But that's only my opinion, neither right or wrong, really.

There are some amazing Appy's out there doing amazing things.
They just aren't for me, and others like.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

I think a lot of people can't look past the pinkish colouring around the eyes and the sparse mane and tail. We've kind of been conditioned to think of every horse having to fit a certain mold and Appys don't always fit in it.
Personally I think they're great horses with a lot of personality and incredibly sturdy bodies and hooves.


----------



## RedHawk

This girl is not mine, but when I was looking a couple of years back she was one of the horses that was offered to me. Parents said no  so i didn't get her. She was a very pretty appy though, so i had to add her. Her name was Shar, even now i still wish i had been able to get her.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Personally... I'm not a huge fan of them. Or Quarter Horses. I truly do think it depends on the horse, and I'd get an appaloosa or a quarter horse in a second. IF it was a good horse. Here are my reasons why I'm not a huge fan of appaloosa's, and then I'll say why I'm not a huge fan of Quarter Horses:

1. Appaloosas tend to have really white, dirty type markings. Not that all of them are like that, but a lot of times when I look at a picture of an appaloosa (typical leopard appaloosas), I can't help but thinking that it's a very dirty horse. Even if it was cleaned within an inch of it's life. It's the coloring... or something. I dunno *shrugs*

2. They tend to be too Quarter Horsey. Too big of bums, and... well... that personality I'm not a huge fan of.

3. A lot of them look sickly. I'm unsure as to whether it's their natural headset, their color, or what. But a lot of appaloosas I've seen tend to look sick. Ill... something like that.

As for Quarter Horses:

1. I HATE the fact that they have giant rears... I seriously don't like round bums on horses. Not that I want flat ones, but I can't stand the ultra-muscular round bums that are on most Quarter Horses.

2. I'm not a huge fan of their stubborn, lazy, and laid-back personality. Now... I know that not ALL Quarter Horses are like that, but it tends to be the main theme in the breed. I like horses with spice and character. Not one that fits into the typical mold (and a lot of QH's do... not all... but most).

3. I dunno... whenever I see them... something just looks kind of... off. I have no idea if it's the head, the headset, the eyes, the bum, the legs, or what... it just seems like something isn't quite right.

4. A lot of the QH's I've known tend to be intelligent, but as stubborn and stupid (there's a difference between intelligent and stupid) as all get-out.

Those are the reasons I'm not a fan of those two breeds. I love all horses. And wouldn't mind a Quarter Horse... or an Appaloosa. I'd just want one that doesn't fit into the "typical" mold. One that's either more pony, or more TB in appearance (rarely can you find a QH or an Appy that fits into the Draft mold) would be more for me.


----------



## crazed horse lover

I love appaloosas, they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booner

I recently bought an appy, dont know anything bout them, just knew I wanted him.Hes 7,15h and a sweet guy.I am trying to fatten him up.He hauls my big tushy around and is very brave.I love him!
Hes very dirty in this pic...rollin'.


Butler


----------



## BraideeMyBaby

i think the reason y they say that is because back way then when the indeans used them the white man came and killed there horses because amlost all of the indeans life revolved around his horse and they figured out that if they kill the horses the indeans cant do any thing so then there was so little appys that they started in inbreed so they came out retarded or disfigured so thats probibly y they say that : :twisted:


----------



## geewillikers

BraideeMyBaby said:


> i think the reason y they say that is because back way then when the indeans used them the white man came and killed there horses because amlost all of the indeans life revolved around his horse and they figured out that if they kill the horses the indeans cant do any thing so then there was so little appys that they started in inbreed so they came out retarded or disfigured so thats probibly y they say that : :twisted:


Please educate yourself before posting a statement like this, dude.


----------



## barrelracingchik101

yeah i just dont get y people say that about appaloosas. i realy dont like any horse other that appys i have owned horses other than appys any thay just dont have to same attiude as appaoosas i have a crazy obsession with them. to me i wuld never want a horse other than an appaloosa =) here is a photo of my baby somkey.









and here is a video of my and him pole bending
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgk0W2fkvNw


----------



## WSArabians

geewillikers said:


> BraideeMyBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the reason y they say that is because back way then when the indeans used them the white man came and killed there horses because amlost all of the indeans life revolved around his horse and they figured out that if they kill the horses the indeans cant do any thing so then there was so little appys that they started in inbreed so they came out retarded or disfigured so thats probibly y they say that : :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Please educate yourself before posting a statement like this, dude.
Click to expand...

Totally have to agree with you.
That's one of the sorriest excuses for not liking a breed that I've ever heard.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

maybe they dont like them because they can be stubborn!??? i dont know...i think there beautiful the only thing i dont really like about them is that you can see the whites of there eyes in some of them alot and that they can be hard headed but other then that there adorable.


----------



## Snapple122

> Please educate yourself before posting a statement like this, dude.


yes, I totally agree with you Gee. 
Maybe some spelling lessons as well. 
and maybe not use derogatory words like the ones you used
I personally take offense to the word "retarded"


----------



## Snapple122

barrelracingchik101-- your appy is actually really pretty!


----------



## barrelracingchik101

thank you =) it tokk a very long time to find him =)


----------



## hillbillyin

I've loved appaloosas since I was a small child and my older brother bought my my very first Breyer---an appy stallion. I hate to hear people say they don't like a breed because it's stubborn. I love horses with attitude, and it feels like such an accomplishment when you get them trained! I just got an Arab/Appy cross last week. She's 1 1/2, and was starving where she was because the other horses would chase her off the food. I can see already that she is going to be a handfulto train. With just a week here and eating well, she's already showing spunkiness!


----------



## englishcowgrl

i am proud to say i have an AWESOME APPY! to me, a horse is a horse...the breed really isn't the big of a deal to me.


----------



## Silvermare

appylover31803 said:


> thats a lovely horse there!
> 
> I remember there being photos on here about knabstruppers, are they like a different line of appaloosas, or are they pretty much the same?


The Appaloosa and Knabstrup were originally two very distinct breeds, although the line is beginning to blur in some breeding programs. 

The Appaloosa was originally developed by the Nez Perce in Idaho, though it's doubtful that their original breed still exists today. Most of their horses were deliberately slaughtered by order of the United States Cavalry. The few that survived the massacre were heavily interbred with other horses. The Appaloosa that we know and love today are descended in part from those original horses, but most also have Arabian and Quarter Horse blood in them, too. Foundation Appaloosas are believed to be the closest in type to the original Nez Perce breed. They are leaner and more wiry than Quarter Horses, and have sparse manes and tails. A grand majority of Appaloosas today have the American Stock Horse type build. In essence, they look like Quarter Horses with a spotted pattern. Those with more Arabian blood have more refinement. Altogether, there tends to be a great deal of variety in the morphology of the Appaloosa.

The Knabstrup is from Denmark. Denmark has had horses sporting "Appaloosa" patterns for as far back as history records. The Knabstrup was the refinement of Danish horses with spots. It's breeding was heavily based upon the Frederiksborg, and indeed, many old type Knabstrups were essentially small Frederiksborgs with spots. Originally, the Leopard pattern was most prevelant. I'm not entirely sure, but I think it might have been the only spottig pattern in the old style Knabstrup. Their numbers declined sharply during the middle of the 20th century. The breed was facing extinction when a few dedicated breeders decided to save the breed by crossing them with the more abundant Appaloosas to get their numbers up. This seemed to introduce a greater variety of patterns into the breed. The new style Knabstrup is thus closely related to the American Appaloosa, but it still tends toward more of a Eurpeon Warmblood type build since Trakehners and Danish Warmbloods have also been used to improve the breed since the introduction of Appaloosa. 

The distinction between the Knabstrup and Appaloosa is further confused in Appaloosa Sport Horse Breeding. Both Appaloosas and Knabstrups are eligeable for use in producing Appaloosa Sport Horses, since the goal is to simply produce spotted horses with the correct conformation for European equestrian sports and has no care for preserving the purity of the Appaloosa or Knabstrup.

Neither the Appaloosa nor the Knabstrup are to be confused with the British Appaloosa, which originally had nothing to do with Appaloosas at all! Small numbers of spotted riding horses and ponies have existed in England ever since the Spanish Jenet was introduced centuries before the Nez Perce laid eyes on a spotted horse near their beloved Palouse River, after which the Appaloosa is named. England already had a small but dedicated group of spotted horse enthusiasts when the popularity of the Appaloosa exploded in America and spread rapidly throughout the world. Eager to jump on the band wagon, the registry that controlled spotted horses and ponies in England asked the Appaloosa Horse Club if they could borrow the name. The ApHC agreed so long as ponies were excluded. Thus the British Spotted Riding Pony was recognized as a distinct breed at last and the British "Appaloosa" enjoyed a resurgance of interest by riding on the coattails of a borrowed name. 

So, the short answer to your question is this: No, the Knabstrup is not a different line of Appaloosas. They are two distinct breeds that are slowly converging, especially in the Appaloosa Sport Horse.


----------



## Dvine

I love love love appys that's all I've ever owned I admit I've met some that was a lil hard headed (not many though) but I think it's just like anyother horse it just depends on the temperment of the horse becuase I've met QHs & paints that were just as hard headed...

as for the characteristics of the appy I love the eyes, freckels, coat pattern, and I don't mind the shorter manes and tails (my appys mane and tail is longer though lol)


----------



## amigo82

I think appaloosas are SO Beautiful. I used to have one about 18 years ago. He had the prettiest coloring  I don't know who couldn't like an appy!!


----------



## Domino

I LOVE Appys! My horse is a leopard appy and I think he's beautiful! :wink: I wouldn't change him for the world and his attitude/personality is to die for!! He has ability in most areas (dressage, jumping, etc.) and is a saint on the roads. Everyone that meets him falls in love instantly... I can't see what's not to like!

Here he is...


----------



## BraideeMyBaby

hey i never said i dont like the breed i think there 1 of the most beautiful breeds of horse there is and i did not make that up i just heard it from 1 of my moms freinds and i am sorry if that efended you but i looked that up and she was wrong and realliy i am sorry if i afended any 1


----------



## Wild Child

I certainly dont. I own a Palouse Pony, and because he doesnt have all that many spots, people dont realise he is a mini Appy. When they ask what breed he is and I say Palouse they sort of well, go off him. I dont think it should matter. What if they got a paint Andulusion (I dont think it will happen, but if it did) I wonder if people would still see them the same. Or what about a TB (I think there are already spotted TBs), would everyone still see them the same ?

I dont care what colour the horse is, as long as he has a good temperament, and does what I want him to, I couldnt care less.


----------



## ariana

*Their beautiful*

 i think they are wonderful i absolutely adore them.


----------



## tomkat

WEll I love apps and I wouldn't have a horse with no color. I love paints too. I dont' think solid is pretty at all. But I dont' hate those horses.

Appaloosa's are the best!


----------



## westerngal

I have an appy too!
And she is the best.
My appy is frosted , and she is the longer haired version. Her name is Katy! And they are my favorite breed. Some people just dont know what there missing out on!

Appaloosas ROCK!


----------



## CloudsMystique

I've seen some GORGEOUS appies, but I think a lot of them are ugly.

I don't like their human-eyes, and I don't like their thin manes or their rat tails. I also don't like when they have pink skin or freckles all over their noses and eyes.


Pretty appies (in my opinion):

Appaloosa picture by little_dekkja107 - Photobucket

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/Mini-Appaloosa_Stute.jpg

Appaloosa Mane Flying on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ugly appies (in my opinion):

http://www.equine-world.co.uk/about_horses/horse_images/horse_000001765939Small.jpg

http://www.sparklingacres.co.nz/pedigree/ColidasJetSet.jpg

http://www.equi-passions.com/Races/Loisirs/loisir/L'Appaloosa/Appaloosa2.jpg

Appaloosa Fancy on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Walkamile

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Jane Honda

Does anyone know why the appaloosa had such a coarse look for a while? Does anyone know the history of that?

I am a tried and true appaloosa person, having grown up with them. 

Back in the day, I had a great appaloosa filly that I had just been riding for maybe a year, when I tried out for Rodeo queen on her. I got so much flack from the cowboys at all the rodeo's for riding a 'jughead'. I just smiled back at them and waved with one finger. 

Well, one rodeo, one of the cowboy's that gave me the most crap, was helping behind the gates of the wild horse race. I was sitting there, on my 'jughead' and watching. His horse was going absolutely ballistic. Freaking out at everything! I looked at him and asked him who was on the jughead, and rode away. In fact, my horse was always the quiet one, never digging holes at the trailer, never spooking or kicking at others, yet always ready to 'turn on the sauce' when I needed her too. 

I never got any crap about my horse after that. I love proving people wrong...

She never got mare-ish. She never spooked. She was a big, obvious, yet well put together mare. I miss her.


----------



## Walkamile

The original post was "Why do so many people hate Appaloosas?"

I have compiled a list below.

1. They are jealous.

2. They lack the horse savy to handle these very intelligent animals.

3. They can't depend on the Appy to fill in the gaps in their ability to ride.
(i.e. make the rider look good when they really aren't)

4. Only a chosen few are worthy of this magnificent breed. Those of us deemed worthy accept this honor with humble humility. (head bowed in solemness)

Hope this has answered the OP. Thank-you and goodnight.:wink:


----------



## my2geldings

I'm one who likes perfect markings or non at all. I don't really like their coats and coloring and they are known for having no manes and tails which I relly don't like. As for temper, I have heard many different opinions on it but I have never worked or ridden one (that I can think of)so I can't make an opinion on thta end.


----------



## appy rider 4 life

.Delete. said:


> Personally i think Appys are ugly ugly ugly. Sorry but that my opinion, they are too busy with their coloring. Their heads are ugly and i don't like their tails. I find that they have no show appeal at all. But thats just me.


That just hit a sore spot for me!!! i think some QH are butt ugly. Toby is full appaloosa and has a full mane and tail and the most beautiful coat pattern ever. the are also the most the kind hearted horse breed. Toby would be offened if he could hear the way you guys are talking. :evil: Also they are not big warmbloods that are in the ring doing the big jumps i am sorry but people who do not like appys have a problem because they have never ridden one.


----------



## RusticWildFire

So, I haven't read all of the posts on this thread as I came in wayy late. But I'll still throw in my 2 cents. 
For me it's not that I dislike appys. I don't dislike any horse breed in general, because a horse from a breed that is supposed to be "terrible, unruly, aggressive etc" could be just as sweet, kind and gentle as the next. You have shown some pictures of some very nice horses in this thread! And from what I have read, it sounds to me as well that you have some very nice horses. 
I myself though am not generally drawn to an appys coloring. I prefer a solid color or large spots like most paints have. But that wouldn't stop me from getting an Appy if I came across one who had a wonderful temperment and were right for me. There is much more to a horse than color.


----------



## MIEventer

I don't go by breed for the most of the time, I go by conformation, temperment and if the horse can do the job I want - which is eventing. I wont take a horse that will hinder me, where I want one that aids and takes me that one step closer to my goals.

I have seen some gorgeous Appaloosa's, and I have seen some butt ugly Appaloosa's.

I do love their coats, but I dislike the piebald no tail appy's. 

Have I ridden and owned Appaloosa's? Yep, you bet - but only because that specific horse *regardless of breed* was suited for my needs. 

I have seen some butt ugly QH's and some beautifully bred QH's. I have seen some hideous TB's and some beautifully well put together TB's. While I dislike most Draft Crosses, I have some some gorgeous Draft Crosses. I have seen ugly Appendix's, and some beautiful Appendix's

It all depends on how the horse is built, bred and how their temperment merges with mine. Can the animal do what I want to do. That is what is the deciding factor for me.

If I came across a 16.3hh Appaloosa with pink skin and no tail and lack of mane - and that horse can do what I want to do, I'll buy it. If that horse can go Training Level or higher in Eventing - alrighty than! 

~~~

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. It doesn't matter what others think of your horse, what is most important is what you think of your horse.


----------



## magicfirepatti

Good post! I agree.

I've never met an appy I didn't like, though. We have 3 at the ranch where I ride; one is an old-style appy and he is too cool! He has short horse syndrome, but is having a sudden growth spurt and is not so short anymore.

He picked out the toughest gelding (a BLM Mustang) and kicked his butt. He is really fast too--the other horses can't catch him.

He is a total sweetheart with the kids though. He hates to be separated from his girl, Hannah. She can climb all over him and he doesn't move. She is riding him in our drill team, too, and he is doing really well.

He's really young; they were told that he was 5, but they are now figuring out that he is probably only 2 1/2 or 3. He had been passed from auction house to auction house, so he had to be tough to survive. But he still loves people. I think he's really cute too. He gets a lot of attention when the drill team performs!

Another appy is Dolly, a cute little mare who is dead broke and a joy to ride. The other is Sundance, a BLM mustang who was supposed to be unridable. They finally got him broke to ride last week and he is doing really well.

Dolly and Sundance are both sorrell with a white blanket, and are very round. Sundance is fat, but now that they are riding him maybe he'll get in shape! lol

I might be getting a black appy yearling...no spots yet, but maybe he'll get a few later. He's adorable. I'm so excited!

-Patti


----------



## Walkamile

MIEventer, well said! That's what it all comes down to doesn't it. A horse doen't go by it's looks.


----------



## dressageappy

I've actually never been a huge fan of appys. Their eyes kind of freak me out and the lack of mane and tails on some is well, kind of yuck.  I always said that I'd probably never personally own one. That said, I just bought an appy!  And I can't wait to get him home! He isn't the most photogenic horse that I've seen so far, but he is a lot prettier in person and he has a great personality and is a lot of fun to ride. I'm looking forward to doing some small schooling shows this summer with him and I'm so happy I bought him.


----------



## aliusman

It is very useful information to some extent. Please help me out regarding this topic going on. Can some one tell me to what exact direction discussion is going on now?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Property Directory  | Wholesale Billiards  |


----------



## BLUEBEAR

*Blue*

I love appys. I do But.... I think the neighbors scrawny, weird little mix is cute. I am a horse fan. Regardless of the breed. I will top on the side of the road to look at horses. I came across Blue and while he may not be the cutest horse on the block, he is by far the sweetest and most loving horse I have came across. He is very willing to learn what I teach him. He has attitude when he needs it and I would not trade him for any "registered" perfect little horse in the world. 

I appreciate others opinions, to each his own. 

I love horses regardless of size, color, breed or attitude. 

Being said that... Here is a few pictures of my not so purdy, mohawky App Mix Blue...

Go ahead. Tear him apart. He knows I love him.


----------



## 4EverPainted

i really like blue


----------



## dressageappy

What's to pick apart? I think Blue is adorable. He has the sweetest looking face!


----------



## morganshow11

I don't hate them, i just don't care for them. The one Appy i was trying out was, stubborn! I also hate thier attitude(to me they are very pushy.) At least the ones i have came across.


----------



## Rebelappy

appys do tent to have an attidude it just takes the right person to take the attidude i have two of them and i know for a fact that they are one person type horse i know my old horse will give a hundred and ten percent and i love him for that todays appys tent to be more qh or tbs with pattern really to find a true appy is getting harder and i have seen some appys with beautiful manes tails but for the most i think alot people just have a hard time with a horse with so much charactor aqnd personality and i absoultely lvoe thier eyes cause they are more expresive like a humans eyes but there again everyone has their opinions on diffrent breeds and thats what makes the horse world go round but that is just my opinion


----------



## Walkamile

Rebelappy said:


> appys do tent to have an attidude it just takes the right person to take the attidude i have two of them and i know for a fact that they are one person type horse i know my old horse will give a hundred and ten percent and i love him for that todays appys tent to be more qh or tbs with pattern really to find a true appy is getting harder and i have seen some appys with beautiful manes tails but for the most i think alot people just have a hard time with a horse with so much charactor aqnd personality and i absoultely lvoe thier eyes cause they are more expresive like a humans eyes but there again everyone has their opinions on diffrent breeds and thats what makes the horse world go round but that is just my opinion


What you said about them being a one person horse made me think....My mare T definitely _chose_ me and although she allows others to ride her, she definitely _allows_ it, she doesn't behave as she does for me. Walka, well, I'm the only one to ride him thus far. My two girlfriends with appy , defiantly one person horses. Hmmmm.......there may be something to this. I will be observing more closely during trail riding season of the other apps and owners. Interesting .


----------



## southerncowgirl93

I like them! Some aren't the prettiest ever, but I still like them. I've got one due in a week or two.  They are pretty. Especially the black and white blankets.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

P.S. - I think your horse is beautiful.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

i dont really find appy's nice too looks at really (at least not the ones i have had) but i find them to be a very smart, sure footed breed, i have owned my fare share of appys and have riden a few for others and none i them i would consider stupied. i would call a stupied horse one you pay $1000 for training and the trainer send its back to you saying the horse is untrainable. god that horse was a stupied horse, never bucked or anything she just just plaine stupied and some horses are like that. and she was a QH.


----------



## Tayz

Apaloosa's are awesome. I love them. Paints are just as nice. People who don't like appy's are weird...


----------



## magicfirepatti

I love appy's. I am the new proud mama of a 9-month-old registered appy.  No spots, though. He's all black, with 3 white socks, star and snip. He doesn't look appy, actually. He's pretty furry right now, so there might be some color under there somewhere when he sheds out.

I just love him!
-Patti


----------



## morganshow11

Rebelappy said:


> appys do tent to have an attidude it just takes the right person to take the attidude i have two of them and i know for a fact that they are one person type horse i know my old horse will give a hundred and ten percent and i love him for that todays appys tent to be more qh or tbs with pattern really to find a true appy is getting harder and i have seen some appys with beautiful manes tails but for the most i think alot people just have a hard time with a horse with so much charactor aqnd personality and i absoultely lvoe thier eyes cause they are more expresive like a humans eyes but there again everyone has their opinions on diffrent breeds and thats what makes the horse world go round but that is just my opinion


Ya see, i like horses that love all people. I really love my morgan, and he is an all people horse. It's just that they have to be experienced to ride him. I think Appys arent a very willing horse(that my opinion).


----------



## BLUEBEAR

Thanks for all of the comments on Blue. He really is so sweet. The funniest thing about him is when he is getting trimmed, he will bury his head under my arm as to say, "Just do it, I can't watch." LOL

He has came along way. I love him. Esp the two black spots on the back of his knees. Kind of looks like eyes. 

Appy on people.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Ugly to some people is pretty to others. It's all in what you prefer. 
Me-- I'll take the gorgeous lusitano with the long flowing mane OR the QH ranch cross that's downhill and cow-hocked.


----------



## mysandi

barrelracingchik101 said:


> yeah i just dont get y people say that about appaloosas. i realy dont like any horse other that appys i have owned horses other than appys any thay just dont have to same attiude as appaoosas i have a crazy obsession with them. to me i wuld never want a horse other than an appaloosa =) here is a photo of my baby somkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a video of my and him pole bending
> YouTube - smokey barrel racing


Barrelracing, Somkey is absolutely gorgeous especially with that white blanket.


----------



## Jessabel

I've heard a lot of people say Appys are just mean-tempered. 
Some leopard Appys can be kind of ugly, I guess. The eyes. 

I've worked with several Appaloosas and they've all been really nice. They were no different than QH's or any other stock breed. I don't get why people don't like them. Arabians are another story, though. :wink: I know why lots of people don't like those.


----------



## amandaandeggo

theres a myth that they're crazy horses that can never truely be tamed . . . kinda like the myth about paints and pintos


----------



## Appy Luvr

I am the PROUD owner of 3 beautiful Appaloosas. I think they are awesome and so unique! Appaloosas are the only breed I would buy, I love them so much! I don't find them stubborn at all, once you explain something to them so they can understand it they are very willing to do whatever you ask! I have done all of the training of my now 10 yr old, and we make an awesome team!
I get ALOT of people making negative comments about my Appys :-( but I love them and will continue to own and ride them for as long as I have horses!


----------



## kershkova

my best friend has a appy he is sweet and not bull headed. he ldoes not kick. he let my 4 year old prety much rbe right in his but and rumbing up aganist his side today .(he never trail rode before). they are very preety


----------



## MoonlightEm

I did a master's thesis paper for my MA in History on the Nez Perces and the Appaloosa horse. This horse has an amazing history. In my eyes they are beautiful, loyal, elegant and the horse world is enriched by their presence. I think an appy can be one of the most strikingly beautiful of horses - and I own a Paint, and before him a QH! Not sure where all the negativity comes from. Em


----------



## Jane Honda

I think the negativity is a sign of ignorance. Just like racism.


----------



## lauraa94x

i love appy's to be honest, and horses shouldn't be judged on their appearence. people could sit there and say they dont like paints because they're not one colour (personally i love all different colours! - makes a horse unique tbh) . i've got a friend that has an appaloosa - and he's gorgeous! when I walk past his stable, he sticks his head out and has as much character and cheekyness that the other horses do.. so i think appy's are gorgeous


----------



## mybabysewanka

i love appys I have one and she is soo smart.. To smart for her own good sometimes...lol.. I like the breed.


----------



## bobobop1

I LOVE APPALOOSAS!
I have never met a person that hates appaloosas.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

People do this with almost all breeds it seems...they happen to know 1 or 2 Appy's who are crazy or just not well trained, so they stick that stereotype on the entire breed instead of just chalking it up to those 2 individual horses. 

I got thrown by a crazy Appy once, but I don't dislike the BREED for it, I'll just never right that particular HORSE again! ;-) I think Appy's are beautiful


----------



## jessetjames

depends on the appy. some appys are awsome some are just plane ugly like the one we had. It was plain ugly though a gray coat with speckeled ornge dots ornge main UCK!!!!!! but it was a very very very calm horse. It was realy calm even though it had moon blindness. personly i dont like they way they look but heck they still are amazing horses. But know see i think blanket appys LOOK STELLER!!!!!!!!!. as long as it just blankets the rump lol some are blanketed to far ****.


----------



## twogeldings

I'd love to have a heavier built Appy. I've heard they are more slender built but never really looked into it 

They're was the CUTEST chestnut Leopard spot appy colt at my old stable. He was adorable. Lemme see if I can find a picture...


----------



## Rissa

twogeldings said:


> I'd love to have a heavier built Appy. I've heard they are more slender built but never really looked into it
> 
> They're was the CUTEST chestnut Leopard spot appy colt at my old stable. He was adorable. Lemme see if I can find a picture...



Not heavy like this I hope! 

Heheh.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

That horse looks like he's on steroids Rissa!!


----------



## twogeldings

Rissa said:


> Not heavy like this I hope!
> 
> Heheh.



Oh dear! Definately not THAT big! XD

Augh I can't find a picture of this little colt. He was such a darling little guy, really people orientated. Cuter than baby kittens with his spots and 'Love me! LOVE ME MORE! LOVE MEEEEE' personality.


----------



## Lunaries

Me, I like 'em. Most of them. I don't think I could handle one with an attitude -- I haven't, after all, ever owned a horse, and that's kind of like being an apprentice falconer with a goshawk -- but I think they're absolutely beautiful. I also like their history. They're pretty awesome horses  My uncle had an Appy. His name was Face. He was a beautiful, typical red roan appy with gorgeous markings...my uncle let us ride his sweet little mare (stock horse of some sort) bareback, but I don't think anybody else could ride Face.


----------



## CopperHorse

twogeldings said:


> I'd love to have a heavier built Appy. I've heard they are more slender built but never really looked into it
> 
> They're was the CUTEST chestnut Leopard spot appy colt at my old stable. He was adorable. Lemme see if I can find a picture...


Here is my boy, he is heavier built, but still looks good! He was my breeding stallion, but I gelded him in 2007.

Editing in one more pic. When at the trainers we cut his mane, but he has a FULL mane and tail. I dont understand either why people stereotype appaloosas and arabs both. But I always hear people saying "They'd never own a stubborn appaloosa" or that "Appaloosas are ugly with their jug heads". Granted, some of them can be stubborn, and some do have the jug head but that dont mean that they ALL are that way.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

He's beautiful!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

For me, it depends on the horse. I'm not a huge coloured fan... so if I don't like the colouring of the horse, no matter its breed, I just dont like it... doesn't mean its not a safe and gentle horse. 
Over here in NZ, Appys seem to be cropping up recently. I've seen a couple with lovely markings, and some that I had to try and push the "bad" colour away from it to see if it had good conformation. 
Each to their own I say. I try not to be breed biased as I own Standardbreds and know what its like to have heavy prejudice against your horses' breed... so much that people who stand there saying how amazing your horse is change their mind when they see the big brand on their necks. 
x


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I know alot of people that don't like apps. No idea why though. Their patterns make them unique and they are virtually an all around horse. You can use them for almost anything. My horse is part app and i love him to death.


----------



## Eastowest

I am an unapologetic Appaloosa fan-- pretty much all types, patterns, bloodlines-- I love 'em!

I can understand if people don't like whatever various appaloosa coat patterns, pink/mottled skin, thin tails, or are not a fan of their "generally" stock horse conformation (although there are plenty of Appaloosas with "normal" to heavy manes and tails, not much mottled/pink skin, etc.... there are a ton of possible colors and patterns, including solids.... and Appaloosas do come in a wide variety of body types)

That said, I think there are a couple of reasons that people get a bad "overall" impression of Appaloosas besides the above--

One reason? Generally, Appaloosas are pretty affordable, and their color attracts people. Unfortunately some people breed for color without breeding for other more important qualities. This creates some poor examples that can be bought even more cheaply, and then more people who don't want to spend any money buy these, breed them, and the cycle continues.

Another reason?-- color recognition. Many people consider anything with appaloosa coloring an Appaloosa. Color is just one Appaloosa trait-- The horse might be a mustang-percheron-walking horse-shetland cross (nothing against any of those breeds, but you can imagine the train wreck if they are all carelessly thrown together in one horse, LOL) but slap spots on its but and its suddenly an appaloosa! I guess just like some folks will call any chunky big-hipped solid chestnut a quarter horse.... 

And, because people remember those spots, IMO they are more likely to remember the bad ones. If someone rides 10 stubborn ill-tempered chunky big-hipped chestnuts in a row, They probably wouldn't think too much of it-- and wouldn't start to think that all Quarter horses were stubborn or ill-tempered.... but if they rode 10 stubborn ill-tempered horses with spotted butts..... they most likely will start to think all Appaloosas are a problem!

Again, I love 'em-- here is a sampling of Appaloosas I own or have owned, have bred, or offspring of stallions I have owned..... a wide variety--


----------



## jagman6201

Personally I try and not steriotype the breed, but with appy's (as well as other flashy breeds like paint or palominos), I find that I'm always a little more wary of their conformation due to just being bred for color and not substance.
Obviously that's not always the case, as I have two paints (though one isn't polka-dotted!), but that's just what I've observed. It all depends on the individual horse.


----------



## Underfire05

I personally like them...or at least most  I had owned trained and shown Morgans and Saddlebreds most of my riding career. I never dreamed of owning at "peanut pusher" like a QH or an Appy...I then had a lot of health issues and got out of horses for about 2 years. When I was finally allowed to start riding again, of course I had to BUY a horse.lol I found my Appy mare Christy rotting away in a field, a 6 yr old that had 10 rides TOPS on her...and of course no power steering, manners or speed control...but I had to have her. There was someting about her. Within 9 months she was starting 1st level Dressage movements (with me taking lessons, butI have done ALL the saddle work etc with her). She is the most encouraging horse I have ever owned! Yeah she can be stubborn, but I'm just as pigheaded and we make a great team! Sadly, we are still recovering from a very serious injury from back in Septemeber and she is still not rideable, we have gone through surgery, etc...but I wouldn't give her up for the world!

I can see why some people may not like the looks of htem...I didn't use to! But then again I think there's ugly horses or mean ones in every breed! I think there's ugly apps, QH's TB's Arabs, morgans, ASB's...everything! BUT...I have also seen many beautiful examples of those breeds. I tend to look over arabs because they tend to be a little too small fo rme, like Pasos...but thats cuz I'm 5'8. now, if i found any of those breeds that were what i needed discipline wise...gimme gimme! a good horse is a good horse 

Anyways:
this is my baby...wish us luck in recovery!!


















my hubby and her:

















ok sorry only one more!!<












SORRY FOR THE PICTURE OVERLOAD!!! HAHA


----------



## Appy Luvr

She is STUNNING!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEE my Appys


----------



## Kentucky

www.FoundationApp.org - FAHR Home Page here is a link to the Foundation Appaloosa registry. the group that are trying to save the true appy.


----------



## sunny7horse

My friend doesn't like some appy's because she thinks that a lot of them are ugly. Not ALL but some. Other people say it's just awkward how it looks like there's a blanket covered with holes over the horses butt. *shrugs* One of the cutest horses I've ever seen was an Appy.


----------



## reinbeaudream

I'm not a fan per say of the Appaloosa horse, however I certainly don't hate them. It's all on how they're bred in my opinion. A lot of people don't like how roaning looks on a horses coat which drives them away. Pinking around the eyes and molting turns a lot of people off as well. I've only ever ridden one Appaloosa in my life and his body type resembled a well bred bulky Quarter Horse. I had a horrific accident on him but it's not what detered me from the breed.....

I guess what i'm trying to say is that everyone has their things and breeds that they do and do not like. It's just the way the world goes around


----------



## Siestasgirl16

My personality does not click with appy's. I am not sure why this is but I think just like dogs or any type of animal, different people click with different breeds. I love my arabians and I am sure that all of you have either heard or called them flighty, hot or airheads but just like appy's this is not true for all Arabs. My 11 year old Russian arabian is more calm and versitile then almost every horse in my area. Dont let what people say bring you down. If you love them, then ingnore the other people talking stupid.


----------



## alexschmalex

Yeah, I sort of agree with some of the things said before. i've never been a big fan of appy's, because I have mostly been familiar with foundation appy's, which traditionally have no tail and are ugly (sorry, guys.). Also, I am NOT a fan of leopard appys. But when I found Thurston I thought he was beautiful. He's a very refined appy (although less so right now, due to the swelling and cuts), and is bred from NICE, show horses! His daddy has won TONS of times at the World Appy show.


----------



## Eastowest

Thurston looks like a lovely guy! I have seen his sire at the ApHC World-- nice performer,and good to see that he is starting to prove himself as a sire as well. Of course your Thurston's maternal grandfather was a highy successful show horse and now an outstanding sire as well-- great combination of bloodlines for an English/all around, IMO. Congrats on him!


----------



## Norcal

Some people just flat don't like Appys. For years that was my choice of horse, but I ended up going through several other breeds before I got my Appy. Would not trade him for the world! I like the spotted and blanketed Appys - what's the point of having an Appy if there are nor spots (just my opinion). The demeanor is great - cool headed, not too exciteable, very versatile, generally patient, good attitude, and once the bond is built, trusting.


----------



## Supermane

I don't like them because I'm just not a huge fan of stock horses. I love knabstruppers though (I like this guy quite a bit: American Knabstrupper Association - Helios of Independence)

I like heavily TB bred appies (like 3/4 TB), Though at that point they aren't _really_ appies anymore.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

The only thing that puts me off an Appaloosas sometimes is the coloring. I'm just not a huge fan of most Appy color. However, I think they're an amazing horse and I would never pas an opportunity to own one if it had everything I was looking for.

Actually, it's funny, because the place where I bought Jynx breeds happy, and she has one of the most gorgeous Appy studs I've ever seen, as well as an absouletly breathing broodmare.

I'm a HUGE sucker for Appy's with blankets though. They're so adorable, and I love the big spots. I just dislike the really odd and mixed color ones sometimes.


----------



## Eastowest

>>>>>I like heavily TB bred appies (like 3/4 TB), Though at that point they aren't _really_ appies anymore. 


Sure they are -- Appaloosas bred heavy on the TB are still Appaloosas.... they are just not "foundation bred" Appaloosas.


----------



## maureenb

I love Appaloosas! I think they are beautiful! Take a look at this beauty PRATT SULLY FIRE, DREA FOUNDATION APPALOOSA


----------



## tilneysandtrapdoors

I have had two Appaloosa geldings, including the one I have now. They're gorgeous creatures. I used to think that stubbornness was a distinctly Appy trait, but as a trainer put it, "Appaloosas smell like all the other horses." Now I see my Appy boy as a blessing. While he is stubborn at times, it's because he's SMART. It deserves to be in all capital letters: SMART. He knows exactly what he can get away with and when he get away with it. That being said, I still trust him with my life. He has never tried to hurt me or been snarky once I established the herd dominance mentality, but that intelligence could be seen as stubbornness to those who aren't willing to work their way into an Appy's heart


----------



## tinyliny

I think there are some Appys that are ugly. I think that there's maybe quite a few that are. But, ask me if I care? Fresians are "pretty", but I'd take an Appy any day over a Fresian. I want to ride it, not look at it. 
(Sorry Fresian folks)

I want a horse that will get me where I'm going. That's an App for ya!
they have staying power. I only wish I could have seen what the original Nez Perce ponies looked like . They've been "enhanced" so much that who knows if they bear any real resemblance to the originals. But, Lewis and Clark wrote about what good horses they were.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Appaloosas are my favorite horses!!! I have never had one that hasn't been rough on my bottom, but love me some leopard Apps!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## picup436

I am generally not a fan of Appys, however my coach has 2 absolute rippers. Granted they aren't purebred, the chestnut is 3/4 QH, and the pally is 1/2 Australian Stock Horse, but both are really nice types.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I like appys!! My neighbor's granddaughter has one, he's a bit stubborn and not very affectionate but he's still a nice horse.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oich! It's an Undead Thread!

I don't have anything against Appys, but I'm not keen on blue eyes with pink lids on any horse. In fact I'm not a fan of pink skin in general - too many problems especially here in Australia where the UV is so high in summer.


----------



## gaitless

I've owned a few over the years. My first one was the best. He would be considered a foundation App. Tucker was a bay roan, with white blanket over the hips with big black spots. He had sparse mane and short gray tail. It wasn't sparse, but it never got past his hocks. That horse would do anything I asked of him, and with me being 16, there wasn't too much we didn't go through, over or under. He was also a shuffler. We would have to start out toward the back of a trail ride because we always ended up at the front before it was half over. Smoothest ride you've ever been on. 

I will be horse shopping within the year and what I wouldn't give to find another like that. 

I've also had a couple nutcases. I don't think its the breed/color that does it, just the horse itself. Not all people are sane, same goes with horses.


----------



## Breezy2011

I like appys, but I think a lot of them are ugly, I use to ride an appy, but he died about 4 years ago. If I had to choose between an appaloosa and arabian, I would definatly choose the appy, because I don't like arabs, even though I think arabians are pretty.


----------



## donovan

only thing i dont like about SOME appys is the twig tail


----------



## kassierae

donovan said:


> only thing i dont like about SOME appys is the twig tail











Chopper and his twig tail and nonexistent mane resents that remark. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

What a cutie!


----------



## kassierae

Don't let the cute exterior fool you. He's a brat lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

kassierae said:


> Don't let the cute exterior fool you. He's a brat lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh they all are, aren't they?!


----------



## xoxoNohea

Personally I see nothing wrong with them. My dad had a beautiful blanket mare and my mom currently owns an Appaloosa draft cross and even though he can be hard headed at times his personality keeps us laughing. As far as them having ugly heads or color patterns I agree that it is all just in the eye of the beholder, because to me all horses are beutiful and deserving of love.


----------



## WesternRider88

I love appaloosas, they are one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Thrill Ride

The reason I don't like Appy's is one, their coat coloring. It just bothers me. Two, the trait some have of the short, dull, ugly tails. A lot around here have that and I can't stand it.


----------



## Koolio

I think one of the reasons many people don't like Appaloosas is that they stand out so much and draw attention away from their refined chestnut "show horses". Many years ago I took my Draft X Appy cross to a fun training show. At that time he was a very dark grey, almost black with a spectacular white blanket and flashy markings. He's also got an awesome long flowing tail. Although he came nowhere near placing in out classes, he got more looks and comments from the observers than any other horse there. Many commented they were disappointed he didn't place because they thought he looked and performed awesome. We also got more sneers and dirty looks from the other competitors as though we had no right to be at the show (even though it was just a fun training show).

Later, he showed in pony club where there were many other breeds, including Paints and Appys. Then, he treated just like any other horse there (although he was awesome in cross country)


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I know most people don't feel the same, but I like the rangy type of Appaloosa and the more useful types. When I see some that are too heavily crossed with TB, QH, or Arabs I think it is a shame because they've lost the quality that makes them what they are. Breeds are starting to loose their original qualities and everything is turning into a Quarter Horse. Then you start getting Appaloosas who are big beefy things with little feet who can run fast for a small amount, but don't have the versatility and stamina they were originally bred for.


----------



## WesternTale

i have a beautiful app. even though she has a little tb in her.



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IzMyWings

I love my Appy/TB. She was stubborn when I first got her and is hell on wheels if she isn't exercised regularly, but Izzy is one of the smoothest horses I've ever been on. The little extra time that it took to get her going and to get her to trust me was so worth it for the horse that she is now. I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## xlionesss

My appy is my best friend. I've never loved another horse any more than him. He's got the cutest personality, though a bit stubborn.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I have an Appy and I love him to death! Although sometimes he is far too smart for his own good. He's also quite the character and the clown of the barn, everyone loves him. 

Here's Dice!

This pic is from last May but I LOVE it!









Cheeky Poneh!


----------



## my2geldings

Because they are so dang ugly! I OWN ONE! she's a great mare, fun to ride and has the greatest temper, but I absolutely hate her colouring AND the no mane or tale issue.

Great horse but I'll leave it at that :lol:


----------



## FlyGap

Nope, not ugly, or at least not supposed to be 100%. Sure the rangy types seen in photos from the Native American days seem rough, but look at their living and using conditions. I'm not a big fan of the people breeding crap stock to get all the leopards either. Love me a nice blanket app.

My grandfather and his father before him bred, trained, traded, and raced Appys. The horses in their photos were far, far from ugly. Sure they had sparse manes and tails, but none of them had the ewe necks and _giant_ jug heads that people associate them with. They weren't quarter horses with spots either. They excelled in every western discipline and my Bob raised, trained, and bred a particularly fantastic colt that went on to win multiple races, that same day you could then take him to a pleasure show and clean house. My dad was literally raised by an old Appy brood mare. At two he was thrown on her back and she would go stand in the shade while he played jungle gym on her for hours. Nothing dangerous or stubborn about her.

I have been looking for an excellent Appy for years, I want one like portrayed in the black and white photos hanging on my grandparents walls. Can't find one. Either they ARE quarter horses with spots, awfully bred for halter and wouldn't last a second in these hills, or else they are crossbred/poorly bred to actually HAVE a ewe neck and jug head and just be loud. 

Sigh, some day I'll find "the one", till then I browse and browse shaking my head at what's happened to this amazing breed...


----------



## Faceman

FlyGap said:


> I have been looking for an excellent Appy for years, I want one like portrayed in the black and white photos hanging on my grandparents walls. Can't find one. Either they ARE quarter horses with spots, awfully bred for halter and wouldn't last a second in these hills, or else they are crossbred/poorly bred to actually HAVE a ewe neck and jug head and just be loud.
> 
> Sigh, some day I'll find "the one", till then I browse and browse shaking my head at what's happened to this amazing breed...


Ya mean one like this?...:clap:

Sorry, not for sale...:lol:

All Breed Pedigree Query=





































Sorry for all the pictures - just Daddy's pride...:wink:


----------



## boots

I don't mind them. Have met good ones and some not so great ones. 

Just because they tend to get slammed, I want to turn one into a medium goal polo pony. We have a ranch here in Wyoming, the Wyoming Appaloosa Ranch (WAR), that turns out some decent horses. 

I've been to a few shows and like how they seem to showcase the endurance of them. Mostly in the gymkhana classes, but that what it takes in my world.


----------



## summerskyy

I think if people dislike them, it could be because they do have 'attitude".  My friend has had several Apps & they have all been very strong minded--yeah, maybe 'bull-headed"--but that's _why_ she likes them. Some people just can't deal with that kind of temperament--while others love them because of it. It's like cats & dogs--lots of people hate cats because they're very independent--me, I love that about them! And yes, they *are* affectionate.
I've also experienced people disliking Arabs. I own 2 --and if I had a dime for every time I heard the term "crazy Arab"--I'd be a millionaire!  
Everybody has different opinions--good thing there are so many horse breeds to accommodate us all!


----------



## FlyGap

OH how you tease! (I want the bay/roan mare in the background too!)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Faceman said:


> Ya mean one like this?...:clap:
> 
> Sorry, not for sale...:lol:
> 
> All Breed Pedigree Query=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures - just Daddy's pride...:wink:


Oh how I'm in LOVE!! Beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

FlyGap said:


> OH how you tease! (I want the bay/roan mare in the background too!)


Actually that is a he - Rambo, a snowcap gelding. He has the same sire as Cheyenne. This is his dam, a line bred Plaudit mare
- she was my favorite broodmare...I'm sure I have posted pictures of her before...she was awesome...
One Freckle Appaloosa










She is retired now - the breeder I sold her to when I stopped breeding almost lost her last year due to a pasture accident...a serious head injury, and she and we don't want to risk her having another foal.

Her last two foals...


----------



## my2geldings

Here are some new photos of our mare we just took in the last few hours. I hate her breed, but god bless this little mare-when not showing her attitude she is a sweet little girl.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's a pic of my neighbor's granddaughter's appy gelding Playboy. I got both of their permission to post the pic, he's pastured with Bonnie, Cheyenne, and Tequila. Me and my aunt help take care of and love him too. :wink:


----------



## Spotted

I Love them! I have 6 and wouldn't trade them for the world!


----------



## mustbemonroe

Hi! i see this thread is really old, but I'll play, anyways!

My first horse was an Appy mare (still have her, she's just retired to my moms' trail horse...she's 26!) She never bucked, never reared...but got me in the dirt more times than my OTTB! Appy's are SMART! When I would jump her, she would know if I was behind her 100% or not. If I was behind her, she would take a prelim XC fence backwards (true story) for me without hesitation; if I had a shadow of a doubt about a fence, she'd dump me on top of the rails of a 2'6'' fence. She taught me to trust. 
I know Appy's have a 'stubborn' reputation, but I think they can all be cracked; we as human's just have to see the amazing potential.


----------



## clairegillies

appaloosa x arab mare, for sale in Central Scotland for £800. I think she is very very pretty and has a sweet nature. and her appaloosa dad is most handsome with the kindest nature.
she is 14h and 5yrs old. needs brought on as only been backed.


----------



## Faceman

Does plaid go with spots?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here is mine; he's an overgrown POA, but not as unfortunate looking as some are. He's 15.1 hands of Appaloosa fury; smart, versatile, athletic and then some. And after riding my fat old Paint mare on trails most of the summer, using him on occasion was nice because he's very surefooted and walks around trees instead of through them. :lol:


----------



## Faceman

Haha...it's always nice to have a horse that walks around trees instead of into them without having to be told...:rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Here's my Appy X. I think he's rather handsome for an old guy.


Still sporting his winter woollies.









Summer sheik.


----------



## nvr2many

Faceman said:


> Her last two foals...


I am DYING here!!!


----------



## FlyGap

Faceman said:


>


So the one grazing on the far right is a gelding!?!?!!!! He is located...? :lol:

Great looking horses Face, you know I ain't too far from either of your places! I'm actually going to be in your north neck of the woods this week, Steal your Dollar City time for the kids birthday!


----------



## FlyGap

My2Geldings if you weren't in Canada I'd come take that "awful" mare off your hands, 100% my style. GREAT looking horse!


----------



## Faceman

FlyGap said:


> So the one grazing on the far right is a gelding!?!?!!!! He is located...? :lol:
> 
> Great looking horses Face, you know I ain't too far from either of your places! I'm actually going to be in your north neck of the woods this week, Steal your Dollar City time for the kids birthday!


Haha...he is making a family in Arkansas very happy right now.

If you have time and want to get together while you are here, or need a place to stay, PM me. I have excellent accommodations, and am only 12 miles from SDC. This was opening weekend for Silver Dollar City...we have season passes, but didn't go - every yahoo and roller coaster wacko in the country came here for the grand opening of the new "record breaking" wood roller coaster...
Outlaw Run: Record breaking wooden roller coaster opens at Branson’s Silver Dollar City | WGN-TV


----------



## FlyGap

Of course he is! You know if he ever comes available... Or if there's one you know of feel free to contact me!

Oh, I would LOVE LOVE to take you up on that offer, WHAT AN HONOR! Thank you!
I'm coming up with my daughters BFF and her mother though and would never impose. Taking the girls to Dixie Stampede, it's a surprise! No major coasters for us, kiddie rides only! This is a cheap quick trip for us, normally DH & I stay at Big Cedar (Oh I would insist on you guys meeting us for brunch there if it were the weekend!) or we stay at the Hilton at the Landing. Yes, tourist trap, but for this country girl to get to walk to dinner... Oh my, that's livin it up! LOL!

I'll PM you, would love to meet (especially Mrs. Face that puts up with you!).

Now back to the topic! Sorry guys!


----------



## JumperForLife

This one goes out to all those who say Appys aren't attractive. Personally, they are my favorites and this lovely boy was my first horse. He was so patient, he taught me everything, and he had a lot of moxie. Not to mention that he is adorable.


----------



## Snugs

I've always loved Appaloosas. My second pony was a little POA (as a kid, I thought any horse with the trademark spots was an Appy :lol who had the spiky mane, mottled skin, and small, pink "pig eyes." She was a little crazy and hard to handle but our best guess is that she was abused at some point. I was one of the only people who could ever catch her. She was fine under saddle though!

She had a colt who was born solid brown and varnished out and had the pig eyes as well. He got a fairly full mane and tail, from his QH pony sire. He was sweet as could be, a big puppy, and quite the opposite from his dam.

The Appy mare I adopted last year, in the pictures below, is a "different" kind of Appy, I think. She has the tiniest ears and a slight dish to her face, it seems?, so I don't think she's purebred and I really don't care if she is or not. I'd like to know what kind of mix she might be, though... I've heard she might have Arabian, which could be where the high stockings/lots of face white come from? Sorry guys, I am not very good with horse genetics. :wink: She has the puppy personality too and is extremely smart. Her mane and tail aren't the fullest and don't grow quickly, but they're not sparse (although half of her mane wants to fall on one side and half on the other!). Her forelock doesn't grow much and the hair naturally parts in the middle no matter what I do to it, but it's cute (you can see it in the second picture).  I don't think her eyes look "piggish" but they are outlined in black so maybe it just doesn't show up as much. I think she's one of the prettiest Appys I've seen--but I might be a little biased.:wink:

My farrier says he doesn't like Appaloosas because they have a certain "smell" to them! Has anyone ever heard that before? :-|


----------



## Paintlover1965

Koolio, I love your guy and all the other Appys that were pictured in this thread. I think Appys are quite beautiful and unique looking. There are 2 Appys at the barn where I board and neither may be the most handsomest of fellows but, they have a real sweetness about them. And, I really like them for that. All horses have their own special qualities and it just takes that one special owner out there to see it too.


----------



## EliRose

I personally think Appaloosas are just awesome. Some might not be the prettiest, but I love horses with a bit of an "apptitude"!
Also, all of the ones I've seen have been pretty stellar jumpers. The nearing-50 year old appy at my farm apparently used to kick butt at all of the local shows. In fact, I believe the only horse George Morris owns is an ancient appy?


----------



## ladygodiva1228

I have found appy's to be a very unique breed. Very smart aleast the ones I have known and brave. 
When I would trail ride with my friend I sometimes rode her appy and he was not a spook and run horse like her others, rather he would stand his ground and access the situation. If he felt threatened then he would charge what ever animal was on the trail yes with me on him, but he also made sure I was ok with it. Would kind of turn his head towards me as if to say hold on. He was 33 when he passed.


----------



## kassierae

I've come to learn that it doesn't matter if someone doesn't like your horse, it's YOUR horse, YOU are the one that has to like it. Breed stereotypes, haters, whatever, don't bother me.


----------



## BlueSpark

people are crazy, I have a feeling they want a horse they can just put on "auto pilot" without any 'appytude'. personally I love appies, own one and ride several. most are incredible trail horses, smart and sound. My two year old is the sanest horse I've ever had the pleasure of training.

the 'old man' of the farm, he was an auction rescue. rode hard young, then used for 4h and after nearly starved to death. best beginner horse on the farm, although he has some arthritis, so only does shorter rides. this is bareback through the snow









draft/appy. one of the best trail horses on the farm.









foundation appy gelding, I pulled out of the meat buyers pen, my bo fell in love with him, bought him and broke him out. now a great trail horse









my awesome 2 year old. just put the first ride on her the other day. in the barn yard, bareback with a rope halter on.


----------



## Rebelsmile

I love my QH appy. Boudreax is dead calm for anyone to ride and have a blast on. Sweetest horse I've ever had the chance to own personally.


----------



## Sherripohlman

Here's my appy Cherokee. She's a dream on the trail, as sure footed as they come. Very patient and level headed but if you want her to go you better hold on out cause she flat out flies. I am in love with this horse. She's due to foal now any day.:lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

kassierae said:


> I've come to learn that it doesn't matter if someone doesn't like your horse, it's YOUR horse, YOU are the one that has to like it. Breed stereotypes, haters, whatever, don't bother me.


This is so true, not matter WHAT bred you are talking about!

I used to have Arabians. I caught all kinds of flack. But they were awesome trail horses and took good care of me and I adored them. (They have since passed away or I would still have them).

I have one friend who will only ride gaited horses. And other that will only ride Quarter Horses. I don't care what other people think of my horses. They are MY horses so they only have to please me. No one else.


----------



## Gallop On

I think its wrong to simply dislike a certain breed for no apparent reason, as its generally not the breed, but the horse. That being said... I dont think Appaloosas are ugly, but rather unique. You can pick them out of a crowd. I have never met any other Appaloosas, so I dont know how the general personality is like. I have a crapaloosa though...  Hes the biggest butt head of a horse Ive ever met. Hes agressive, stubborner than a mule, spooky, and tends to lose his head, not to mention he doesnt have a tail, nor mane :lol: I dont hate him, actually far from it, but I certainly prefer my Arab over him any day. I guess hes just different, and requires more time to be spent with him.


----------



## ponyboy

BlueSpark said:


> people are crazy, I have a feeling they want a horse they can just put on "auto pilot" without any 'appytude'.


Funny, I love 'ponytude' but I hate 'appytude.' There's a definite difference.


----------



## Missy May

I try not to buy or judge a horse by its color, alone. Although, that isn't always easy as I know I would probably buy a dapple grey from a door to door salesman if it had the right coat color. 

Anyway, my AppyX mare is often "mistaken" for the opposite of what she is - dependable and sweet. She has _harmless_ antics..as do many other horses. I have wondered if she were a solid color and didn't have the white sclera, would she ever be/have been misjudged? I originally bought and trained her for my daughter, I certianly would _not_ put my child on a "scary" horse. From my experience, an appy (or appyX) can do everything _perfectly_ and _then some_, but if there is going to be any comments relating to "temperment"...it won't be directed at the solid horses that aren't as able or responsive - but what? Don't "look" like they might do "something"? Sorry for the rant, I just hold it in when this happens and say nothing...but then I have a long conversation w the wall about what I could have said. It makes me want to join an "appy power" group. 

I hope you get your appy Fly!!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I absolutely love Appies.

Like others have said, every breed has its flaws (in this case appearance) but all of them are different.

BlueSpark's Appies are beautiful! 

I can't get enough of Appaloosas. There are some that are rather unattractive, etc. but I mean...My filly's yearling pictures were pretty...Ugly...Conformation wise she looked like a noodle on steroids. Shes better now and more filled out. I've even seen Gypsies and Friesians that are horribly ugly. And those are considered one of the most beautiful breeds.


----------



## Smokum

SQUEEZE MY APPY

I use to not like appaloosa's, mostly because of their & molten features but alot of paints have it too, I cant stand a paint with a white face without the masskara around the eyes, eww, really I just dont like the pink look, its creepy.
Some appaloosa's have a seriously ugly pattern, like the roaning out, smudged look, umm no...

The best Appaloosa's are LEOPARD!!! lol or solid with a blanket snow cap & wap spots.
Other than that once I have gotten to live with one for 5 years now, I have come to love his crazy, goofy horsenality, its like no other & said thats only a trait found in the Toby bred Appaloosa's!


----------



## Aesthetic

I dont mind appys. I have heard many stories on the breed. The first horse i ever lessoned on was an appy mare. Sweet horse. Many people ive talked to say appys are stubborn and hard headed with a bad temper. But ive never rode the breed enough to really know how they are.


----------



## BlueSpark

I know lots of people that don't like varnish roan, but I do  personal preference. I used to dislike bays, but I currently own three, I've really learned color doesn't matter. I'm not a fan of double dilutes.

The white sclera gets a lot if people, but has never bothered me. Recently I Was at an auction where a friend was looking at a colt. He was 9 months old, 13hh and STOCKY. Black with four white socks, a star and snip and one white spot. Incredible confo, and standing nice and quiet. Great bloodlines and an incredible mover. Lots of guys standing there were commenting "that ones crazy, just look at his eyes!". Oye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

BlueSpark said:


> I know lots of people that don't like varnish roan, but I do  personal preference. I used to dislike bays, but I currently own three, I've really learned color doesn't matter. I'm not a fan of double dilutes.
> 
> The white sclera gets a lot if people, but has never bothered me. Recently I Was at an auction where a friend was looking at a colt. He was 9 months old, 13hh and STOCKY. Black with four white socks, a star and snip and one white spot. Incredible confo, and standing nice and quiet. Great bloodlines and an incredible mover. Lots of guys standing there were commenting "that ones crazy, just look at his eyes!". Oye.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love the eyes! You can actually tell what they are thinking!


----------



## EliRose

BlueSpark said:


> I know lots of people that don't like varnish roan, but I do  personal preference. I used to dislike bays, but I currently own three, I've really learned color doesn't matter. I'm not a fan of double dilutes.
> 
> The white sclera gets a lot if people, but has never bothered me. Recently I Was at an auction where a friend was looking at a colt. He was 9 months old, 13hh and STOCKY. Black with four white socks, a star and snip and one white spot. Incredible confo, and standing nice and quiet. Great bloodlines and an incredible mover. Lots of guys standing there were commenting "that ones crazy, just look at his eyes!". Oye.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know I've never understood why people think the only horses with white sclera are appies, I've met plenty of TBs and QHs with them.


----------



## nvr2many

me lovesssssssssssssss..........................................


----------



## Corporal

Not my favorite horse color, but I never buy a horse for his coat, either.


----------



## aforred

I was raised around apps, and I've met a lot of them. I know there are good and bad horses in every breed, but most of the apps I've worked with have been great horses. Once I had a their trust, they would do anything I asked them to.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Nellie was/is my soulmate. nothing in the world has touched my heart like she has, and nothing could ever replace her... For showing kindness to her, after being in a bad home, she saved my life. I could have wound up paralyzed or dead, but because of her STEPPING between me and steel shod hooves I'm still alive and kicking. I owe her more than I could possibly ever give...
I just wish she were still here so I could tell her how much I love her one last time <3


----------



## EquineBovine

The only reason I don't personally find them appealing is due to their eyes. The ones I have met have mean little piggy eyes and you can see the whites of them. They're not nasty and some of them are very nice lookers, but I just can't get past the eyes


----------



## Swampy

it all depends i had one that was ugly when we went and got her 3 inches of fur with ringlets but once clipped turned out to be quite pretty and i have had a loud appy that everyone ended up loving use to get call a dalmatian


----------



## EliRose

Along with showing that QHs can have white scleras (the palomino), this also is my little tribute to my farm's mid-forties appy. Mohican had to be put down earlier this week after a quick and serious bout of colic. RIP old man, you were one of the greatest. You were an amazing jumper, the perfect babysitter, and when we opened the field you'd just trot to the barn on your own. We all love you and miss you Mo.


----------



## tcvhorse

I have a 14 year old Appy gelding who is amazing. I have only had him for six months. Had his teeth checked out by vet the other day; turns out the poor fellow had a terrible, splintered and rotten back tooth! He'd probably had the thing for two or three years the vet said. Took her an hour and a half to pull it.

Basically that horse is a SAINT. I've been riding him and taking lessons on him and he never showed a sign that his mouth was hurting. First lesson after he healed up? Riding smooth as silk, supple, on the bit and both directions! I love me some Appys!


----------



## SketchyHorse

<-- Is actually not a big Appy fan. This is because I've yet to find one I actually _like. _Do I think they're all like that? No. Would I hesitate to try one? No. I rode some mean, stubborn, block headed Appies back when I was little. It seemed like every Appy I came across had a streak for being nasty. Although I really shouldn't judge owning an Arabian who's the complete opposite of their sterotype! Haha. I'm sure there's some Appy owners who wouldn't touch my Arab with a ten foot pole  I think it's just easy to make a judgement when you always see the worst in a breed. Like high strung freaky Arabs. 

There are some VERY good looking Appy's out there. My biased opinion has nothing to do with looks. There's also some ugly ones - but hey there's ugly QHs & Arabians too.


----------



## Charley horse

This is my first Appy and I love him!! I have heard all the whoopla about Appy's in the past.
--They are HOT, STUBBORN and Mean--
I have to sayyyyyyyy~ I dont think so people!
This guy here is SMART and very eager to learn..He is SOFT..And very CALM..
I never thought in a million years either that I would own a white horse either...I think he is beautiful
He does not have the markings as most Appy's but when he is wet you can see the spot shades on his rump. (he is registered)
No small eyes or thin tail....Everyone I know that see's him always is astonished at his size.
So I have to say in this thread "I LOVE Appy's!"


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Thought I'd bump this thread up so everyone can continue showing off their gorgeous Apps!

Dice is just about the smartest horse I've ever had the honor to work with/own. I know I've already shared pics before but I got some new ones that are pretty good =P

" I'll be up up and away, up up and away" His fave thing to do in the field. They're always pretty balanced too. 

















Lovin' my future barrel star!









I had him balance a bucket on his head and "smile" at the same time. He puts up with so much haha most tolerant 4yr old ever!









"Hey mom! I know how much you love Arabs, look I'm an Arabian!" (Complete with snorting haha. He does this frequently. I swear he's a registered App haha but sometimes he'll just prance around the field with tail straight up, curled neck, and snorting)









His first bareback ride on the one year anniversary of his first ride! Proud mama? I think so. 









I have to say(not sure if I said it in my other post here) I wasn't really ever a fan of Appaloosas before I got him. No particular reason (okay except maybe the "rat tail" assumption). I had always heard the stereotype that they are stubborn as a mule so when looking for a prospect an Appy was no where near on my list of breeds. Now that I have one I know he's not stubborn, just overly smart. He tries so hard to please and is visibly upset when he knows he's not doing something right. He LOVES praise absolutely _thrives _on it. He tries so hard to please and do well because he knows he'll get scratches (and the occasional Powerade haha)

He's also an extremely sensitive soul. I unfortunately found that out this passed weekend when I allowed someone to "try something" on him. Bad bad BAD move on my part. It lasted all of three minutes and I was holding back tears. Word of wisdom, no matter how much you think you trust someone be careful when you let them on the horse you trained, especially when they don't listen to you.


----------



## xxdanioo

Yes they put up with a lot of goofing around, but they are also pretty goofy. I love my app. A second one is coming home soon!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

xxdanioo said:


> Yes they put up with a lot of goofing around, but *they are also pretty goofy*. I love my app. A second one is coming home soon!


 
Haha yeah they are! So much character!


----------



## breyerhorse

People love appaloosas its the arabians they cant stand

Lisa


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM

I am a huge fan of appaloosas. I had 2 half brothers for 24+ years from the time they were weanlings until they passed away and they were great horses. After old age claimed them I bought several different horses an arab, a quarter horse, a morgan and a paint. I was not happy with any of them, then I bought another app and fell in love all over again. To me pretty is as pretty does and nothing is prettier than my app. He is sweet, smart and super funny. Yes he has a strong personality and not all of it is great but he always makes me laugh and I feel safe with him. This week I sold my Morgan and my little quarter horse and I am purchasing what I hope will be my last great horse.....and you know what breed he is? He is a few spot appaloosa. Here is a picture of my heart horse my wonderful funny perfect appaloosa "littlefoot" and my soon to be new appaloosa boy Yukon Jack


----------



## Karisel

I think Appy's are great. I have never met one I didn't like. I will say I prefer one-colored skin on the eyes and muzzle to the mottling, but a friend of mine had an Appy from a HUS-bred line and he was absolutely stunning, and is easily one of my favorite horses of all time. Would have bought him in a heartbeat if he were for sale.


----------



## faye

Its a metter of personal oppinion. I dislike Appys and would never go and look at one myself. 
I cant stand blue eyes, they give me the creeps, so any horse with blue eyes is out of the question for me. 
Appys I find tend to be quite common in thier heads, iffy in thier confo and generaly have no tail to speak about. These are general observations I personaly have made of the breed having watched a few breed classes at county shows and when trying a few out for a friend whilst she was looking for a horse, it may not represent the whole breed.

TBH I just Find them plain ugly and wouldnt have one, but it is my personal oppinion and I am entitled to it. Just as people are entitled to think that my pony is ugly or he is simply not thier cup of tea.


----------



## JennyHavoc

Yeahhh, my dad refers to them as "Assaloosas". 

The only experience I have with them is with the ones I took lessons on as a kid. This trainer only dealt with Appys. They were okay when I first started out with simple stuff, but they were generally very lazy and didn't want to move out, which frustrated me as I progressed.

That's probably not a breed specific trait at ALL, it's probably just how the trainer had taught them to be, but it was amusing that if I mentioned it to other horse people, they'd laugh and say "Yep, that's an Appy". Interesting how views like that get started.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Then again, why do people hate Arabians, or Thoroughbreds, or Drafts, or really any breed, color, or style? I think it all boils down to opinions and, in some cases, ignorance.

ETA: NOT bashing on Arabians, TB's, or Drafts. Just trying to make a point.


----------



## SpotAsaurus

I used to not like appaloosas at all. I thought they were ugly. 
Now however I know of two very great, very differently marked appys that I absolutely love. I think their markings make them stand out and I actually love them now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Relentless

Apps do have a reputation, haha. A boarder at my farm and my college roommate both have one and I hear ALL about the things people like to say about them.

I think the reputation is unfair. Yes, some apps are ugly and some have bad attitudes. I think it comes down to ****ty breeding, honestly. People overbreed/bred them because of their markings and cool blankets. Kind of like the reputation Dalmatians have for having poor temperaments due to the breed doom after 101 Dalmatians. I know plenty of sport-bred apps that are fantastic, attractive, flashy athletes. People should look past the rumors and talk and stop assuming that a few bad apples don't make people start hating apples.


----------



## Charley horse

I dont think its the horses problem.....Ever
I think its the trainers/owners problem if there is a problem w/horses in any breed.
"Frustration begins where Knowledge ends"~~~Clinton Anderson:


----------



## david in md

*Appaloosa*

Of the 3 horses we own Luna the Appaloosa mare is by far my favorite. The Rocky Mountain gelding and Paint X QH gelding are great horses but they just don't have the personality of Luna. Luna was bought for my my 8 year old daughter but turned out to be too much horse for her so now I or my 13 year old neice ride her. She is stubborn but once she learns to trust you and convince her that you are right she'll do anything for you. When you ride Luna and she performs for you you get a great sense of accomplishment. I like the joke why don't cowboys like Appaloosas? Because you have to be smarter than your horse.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx

_Ive heard people say they are stubborn, mean, unhealthy, have thin manes/ tails etc... but the 2 that I know are the exact opposite, the appy gelding at my sister's barn is the sweetest thing so I guess it just depends on peoples experiences with them..._


----------



## RezaluteSupreme

I think some people don't like Appys because they look like no other horse breed. Most are blacks,chestnuts, grays, and golds, so when they first see a spotted horse their reaction is probably a bad one. (I'd say that their all just jealous)


----------



## xGirugamesh

The only bad thing I've actually heard about appaloosas is that they're not very smart, but I personally like them a lot.


----------



## tlkng1

*Storm*

I had an appy once and while he had a great talent for jumping he really was dumber than a box of rocks. He absolutely hated the barn owner and broke the latch on his stall three times trying to attack through it. The owner was the kindest person in the world..to this day have no idea why that boy hated him so much. Otherwise the horse was a gentleman to anyone else but it took forever for him to catch on to even the most basic of training but once the light finally clicked on he never forgot. He didn't do too well in the hunter ring as it was Connecticut back in the early 80s and apps just weren't shown hunter..they were only considered western horses. After I sold him, when I joined the military, the girl showed him on the jumper circuit and he did fantastic. The pic is really dated..that was back around 1982. Ignore the position..I was a self-taught jumper at that point


----------



## acorn

xGirugamesh said:


> The only bad thing I've actually heard about appaloosas is that they're not very smart, but I personally like them a lot.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
You guys should meet my mare. As my vet says "she is WAAAAY smarter than she needs to be."


----------



## tlkng1

acorn said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> You guys should meet my mare. As my vet says "she is WAAAAY smarter than she needs to be."


Probably true. We tend to think the one's that don't seem to spark as being dumb but in reality they are just laying in wait for just the right time to show us just how wrong we are


----------



## Faceman

tlkng1 said:


> Probably true. We tend to think the one's that don't seem to spark as being dumb but in reality they are just laying in wait for just the right time to show us just how wrong we are


Yup...that would be called Appytude.

Appytude has placed many a human in his or her subordinate place in the pecking order...


----------



## Sherripohlman

I haven't read through this whole post (at least I don't think I have) but my appy mare is too smart for her own good. She can untie a lead rope if its not tied just right. She's the best mama to our little filly, patient, caring and considerate. She's as fast as they come and ridiculously good in the woods. She'll go wherever and never argues. I've ridden all types of horses. Especially here lately and I am so spoiled by my appy. I won't ever have anything but.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I love Appys. As a matter of fact, I'm considering adding an Appy to my family. I'm currently riding a red roan Appy that belongs to one of the other boarders on a regular basis. He's the same age as my oldest horse he's a "been there done that kinda guy". His name is Biko and I fell in love with him at first sight. He's super calm, predictable, sweet, and will do anything I ask (so far anyways). He's almost white now with roan on his ears and flecks on his body. He looks like something out of a fairy tale! I really love him!


----------



## KigerQueen

I don't like appys for their health issues. The Pink skin is prone to cancer. I helped a vet remove a tumor on a gelding sheath, poor thing could not pee properly for months. I have seen 5 year old appys missing eyes, due to cancer. I knew someone who had an appy that had what looked like herpes. he had bloody sores on his sheath and in his mouth, and it was nasty when they popped. He had the best vet care and everything, it was just genetic and there was nothing they could do about it. Appys, being bred for color and not much else at times, tend to have conformation issues and behavior issues. I have dealt with one who would try to attack anyone, horse or person who walked past his stall. Im not saying all appys are like that, but its like saying Arabs are stupid. A lot of the halter ones are because they are bred for looks, not brains. Im not a fan of color breeds mostly because they get hung up on the color and not whats more important. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

xGirugamesh said:


> The only bad thing I've actually heard about appaloosas is that they're not very smart, but I personally like them a lot.


Lol I'd say whoever said that does not know them too well. Personally I find they're extremely intelligent and catch on a lot quicker than majority of other breeds


----------



## Khainon

i wonder the same thing about arabians..honestly..i love my arabian lol..as for appys...i love them too..even tho the one i had when i was younger seemed to be dumb as a rock  this horse kept running into fences and slashing his chest and neck open..vet said his sight and hearing was fine...he would also lean as you tried to mount him..so it felt like he would fall over lol..needless to say..after $60,000 worth of vet bills..my poor mom gave up and gave him to a friend of ours...that was the first and last appy we ever owned lol


----------



## MissingStar

Another Appy lover here!

We couldn't afford a horse as I was growing up but my parents saved up and sent me to camp one summer where I could "own" a horse for the holidays. They gave me an Appy gelding called Oberon, and I've been hooked ever since.

When the time came for me to buy my first horse I set out to view a bay colt but came home with an Appy filly :lol:!


----------

